# Have you heard about this?????



## bigpapacow (Nov 15, 2007)

Have you heard of the savage muzzleloader with the accutrigger that is capable of shooting black powder, pyrodex, or smokeless powder?????

Check it out.

http://www.savagearms.com/muzzleloader_home.htm

What do you think?


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

The sales rep at my local store just told me about that. I think I am sold


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Definetly NOT for muzz hunting in Utah!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I like the looks, and what they (Savage) have to say about the rifle. But, I still cant see loading smokelees powder in them. I will wait and see what other shooters say about the rifle before I get one. Let them spend the money, and time.


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

Bears Butt said:


> Definetly NOT for muzz hunting in Utah!


I agree 100 percent.
this should be used only on the general season hunt.


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

Bears Butt said:


> Definetly NOT for muzz hunting in Utah!


Ummm...why? Utah law already says you can't shoot smokeless powder. For me the biggest limitation of a muzzleloader is still the sights. There are plenty of guns around that have killing power and accuracy past 300 yards, but its so hard get a good sight picture past 150. Looks like a decent smoke pole, anyway.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Those guns have been around a couple of years. They work just fine with smokeless powder, I know a man in OK that has one. IMO they belong in the gun season, not muzzleloader hunts.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

El Matador said:


> [quote="Bears Butt":h78usfo2]Definetly NOT for muzz hunting in Utah!


Ummm...why? Utah law already says you can't shoot smokeless powder. For me the biggest limitation of a muzzleloader is still the sights. There are plenty of guns around that have killing power and accuracy past 300 yards, but its so hard get a good sight picture past 150. Looks like a decent smoke pole, anyway.[/quote:h78usfo2]
My exact thoughts. The link states that the gun can get 1-1/2" groups at 1oo yards, which many people have previously posted that they can achieve in their muzzy already. The only problem that I have is that I just bought an Omega :x -#&#*!- :evil: O|* I have a .223 with accutrigger; infreakingcredible improvement!!!! O|* O|*


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Looks pretty sweet...I love the accutrigger.


----------

